# CTS Surf vs. WRI



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Can I get some opinions on which of these manufactures makes the best 8n bait? I know they're both excellent in their own way, but what is your favorite and why? 

I have a WRI fusion mag and love it. It has great strength, but is more powerful than I need in a lot of situations. So I'm looking at a 7 Dust or Nitro.

But that CTS surf looks nice too. I haven't tried the CTS Surf yet, but have other CTS blanks and they are awesome. Price is the only drawback. 

So what say ye? WRI or CTS? And if so, which model. Should I consider anything else? I know AFAW is also very nice.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*For 8 n bait*

Go with the Nitro....
The 7 dust will handle it but does not throw it as well as the Nitro. The Nitro is no where near as heavy as the Fusion Magnum. 

I would got with the Nitro over the CTS for a couple reasons.
Nitro will take a 22 reel seat so you can get a trigger on the rod.
Buying the Nitro you support a USA company.
If you ever have an issue with your Nitro Tommy and the guys at Wheels Reels are great to work with.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

throw both wri and cts blanks before you buy so you know what your dropping $$$ on.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I own a CTS, an dhave never thrown a nitro. So I can only speak on that I know. The CTS is a nice rod, but you must remember the tip is soft. which is not a huge problem for me, but its you like a stiffer tip you may not want a CTS. The heaver version may be somewhat different, but the 5-8 version is not really a heaver. It's more a 6nbait rod. Yes, it will throw 8nbait but for the money I think there are better 8nbait rods out there. The rod is 13'6 but to be honest when you're casting it it feels like it's 13ft. It cast very easliy, and is acutally more powerful than I first thought..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Both !!

I have built on most of the blanks and really like both the WRI and the CTS blanks. I am currently building on the CTS heavy version (8-12) and agree with Kwesi's assessment of the 5-8 oz version of the CTS. I'll be able to give a full review on the 8-12 oz model in a few weeks.

I like both the fusion and fusion magnum, they still get plenty of use, but there are also some advantages to the CTS- keep in mind the 8-12 oz., CTS version has been redesigned and is not as long as the other models - it is 13' versus 13'6", plenty of power to toss 8 or 10 and bait- light weight, and 2 equal sections. Easy to load and fish all day. Comes in several painted color options- I have the cobalt blue- beautiful blank.

THe WRI stuff is proven to be durable- the CTS stuff still needs to prove it's worth in that domain- but I haven't heard of any issues thus far. 

Bench tested a few different blanks and have to say the CTS is definitely up there in quality- both in terms of straightness and lack of any pronounced spine. A bit pricy yes, but so far I am pretty impressed.

As said, try both before you invest- If you want to toss any of the ones I own your more than welcome to try them out. Give me a week or so and the CTS heaver will be ready for demoing.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Both !!
> Bench tested a few different blanks and have to say the CTS is definitely up there in quality- both in terms of straightness and lack of any pronounced spine. A bit pricy yes, but so far I am pretty impressed.


seems there is no spine. first time ive ever seen a blank like it.

thrown all 3 cts blank. softer tips than wri and a ton lighter. a different style of blank in general. 

if i had a rod i could stand with all day at the point & fish 8 & bait, the cts would hands down be the choice due to how damn light it is. its incredible for a rod like that to be soo light.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the weight on those CTS blanks? What about compared to a RS1569?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> What's the weight on those CTS blanks? What about compared to a RS1569?


Around 16 oz on the CTS, slightly heavier than a 1569, but much lighter than a fusion which comes in around 22 oz or so.

On the 5-8 oz. version I built I could not detect a spine at all, and the blank was Lazer straight !! Not sure how they do it, but CTS puts out some superb quality in their blanks.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Around 16 oz on the CTS, slightly heavier than a 1569, but much lighter than a fusion which comes in around 22 oz or so.
> 
> On the 5-8 oz. version I built I could not detect a spine at all, and the blank was Lazer straight !! Not sure how they do it, but CTS puts out some superb quality in their blanks.


Yeah, I have some of there other blanks and am very impressed with them. Hope to see the same quality in the surf blanks.

Who does the weight of a fusion compare to a Nitro?

Thanks for all the help guys, I'm still undecided, maybe a lean for CTS now. Maybe just get both CTS and a Nitro?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

skunk king said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, I'm still undecided, maybe a lean for CTS now. Maybe just get both CTS and a Nitro?



True tackle-ho answer. 



> Who does the weight of a fusion compare to a Nitro?


Owned both. They are about the same.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Like Sea2aeS says, the CTS are lighter with a softer tip.

My casting style is much better served by the WRI rods due to the firmer tips. 

Matter of opinion, so to say.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

just to add....

The WRI rods are developed by Hatteras fisherman. Tommy, Wormy and the rest of the WRI crew have done a fantastic job building rods for the specific needs of finicky surf/pier fisherman.

If 8/10/12oz's and bait is what you need to hold bottom, the Fusion, Magnum and Nitro should provide all the necessities to land fish off the surf and pier. The rods are on the heavy end, but when your whoopin' 40+ inch stripers, 40(F/L)+ reds, 40+lbs cobia's, and almost unstoppable sea monsters, ya deffinitely want to have a stick that can handle the job.

Like Jeb said, you can't beat WRI's customer service.

Minus the cobia, my Fusion has never let me down.


I have owned every "flavor of the month" rod, minus the CTS, but the WRI rods are deffinitely my go to rods.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> True tackle-ho answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Owned both. They are about the same.




geez this coming from a guy thats lucky to hit 50yards with a tailwind.

the WRI rods were designed for two things. Durability and Distance. Everything else is tertiary. As Wheeler was sayin, the number one job is for me to get hooked up(distance) I'll worry about weight, and fishability and everything else AFTER i can get my bait out there and get hooked up.


For me personally, the WRI stuff is incredible bc of the small diameter. Smaller hands means I get a much firmer grip on the rod. Secondly, it does outthrow the rest of the rods I had tried.(Im not rich, I cant do zippies and the like) I agree whole-heartedly with what jeff said, my casting style too requires a stiffer tip rod. Also WRI are excellent people to deal with.

THey're two totally different style of rods, and again for the areas I fish 8nbait, Distance is the first thing on my mind.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> geez this coming from a guy thats lucky to hit 50yards with a tailwind.
> 
> the WRI rods were designed for two things. Durability and Distance. Everything else is tertiary. As Wheeler was sayin, the number one job is for me to get hooked up(distance) I'll worry about weight, and fishability and everything else AFTER i can get my bait out there and get hooked up.
> 
> ...


They even replace them when they fall off the roof of somebody's Suburban too.  not that I know anyone that did that right Neil.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ed K said:


> They even replace them when they fall off the roof of somebody's Suburban too.  not that I know anyone that did that right Neil.



Thanks Ed...needed fer somone to bring that up....BTW...Neil...heavers aren't made fer jousting...I'll cast that 50 yards with a tail wind....but at least I gots a heaver.

Wheeler and crew have top notch customer service!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

NTKG said:


> THey're two totally different style of rods, and again for the areas I fish 8nbait, Distance is the first thing on my mind.


I used a CTS (the 5-8 oz version) in a recent tournament to throw the lighter wieghts (100 and 125 gram) and out threw my best distances with a Zziplex profile rod. That's saying something about distance. 

Most comments are pretty much right on , they are different blanks, and I still prefer the WRI stuff for nailing a bait into a strong cross or head wind, where the stiffer tip keeps the bait on a better (lower) trajectory for snotty conditions.

Give me decent conditions (maybe even a ltitle tailwind), and I'm pulling the CTS out and launching the bait out there- way out there, and letting the rod do the work.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not a builder nor a touney caster, but I'm a fan of WRI as well. I've thrown the CTS, AFAW, and some others and liked how they threw. But, for me and my style of casting WRI hits the mark for me. And like above comments I like the customer service, but have not dealt with others to know if their customer service is any better or worse. Some of the WRI blanks are a little heavier, but that is low on my personal priority list with heavers to fish with. I think what caught my eye about this post is that there's been 15 posts and everyone has given good input without the "there's only one and everything else is crap" post. Not to mention this thread is a testament to how far the industry has come and the choices out there now for different applications of the ole 8nbait rods.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Mullet Breath said:


> I'm not a builder nor a touney caster, but I'm a fan of WRI as well. I've thrown the CTS, AFAW, and some others and liked how they threw. But, for me and my style of casting WRI hits the mark for me. And like above comments I like the customer service, but have not dealt with others to know if their customer service is any better or worse. Some of the WRI blanks are a little heavier, but that is low on my personal priority list with heavers to fish with. I think what caught my eye about this post is that there's been 15 posts and everyone has given good input without the "there's only one and everything else is crap" post. Not to mention this thread is a testament to how far the industry has come and the choices out there now for different applications of the ole 8nbait rods.



Well said- I try to stay away from "this one is always better" arguments. No one rod is likely the best for EVERY situation, if it comes down to budget constraints, people need to try as many as possible for themselves, and make up their own mind which one they want FIRST, cause as we know, true tackle tarts will eventually let their curiosity get the best of em, and wind up with more than just one.


----------

